# Favorite video game?



## Weston Stoler (Apr 10, 2013)

If you play video games on a semi-regular basis, what is you favorite?


----------



## SolaSaint (Apr 10, 2013)

I'll have to go back 30 plus years and say I was a Donkey Kong addict. Sorry if this isn't what you were looking for.


----------



## Unoriginalname (Apr 11, 2013)

The Sim City games, the Total War games and Ocarina of Time.


----------



## littlepeople (Apr 11, 2013)

Ffvii


----------



## SinnerSavedByChrist (Apr 11, 2013)

I used to love all the Total war series... Starcraft Broodwar, Dota, Crusader Kings, Europa Universalis etc...

But I've come to the conclusion playing computer games neither relaxes me (as lying down on a green pasture would), nor does it increase my love for God. So I've quit completely, as in, God has worked death in my life to the point where I loathe computer games.


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 11, 2013)

Me and Noah (8) play the occasional Total War (usually Napoleon or Empire) game. Noah outflanked Napoleon with heavy cavalry last month and sent his army into retreat...neat.


----------



## Josh Williamson (Apr 11, 2013)

Civilization V is my game of choice. When I get some down time I enjoy playing it while listening to a sermon. I've found it a good way to relax.


----------



## Zach (Apr 11, 2013)

I used to play far too much Age of Empires III.


----------



## SRoper (Apr 11, 2013)

I've been playing Crusader Kings 2 recently, which is really fun for the stories that emerge. I could go on about how the descendents of Mael Snechtai, Mormaer of Moray, finally gained independence from England and was able to reunite most of Scotland and reclaim the crown.

As far as my favorite game, I'll have to give that more thought.


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 11, 2013)

I remember once (15-20 years ago), I was teaching high school and a friend loaned me his copy of Civilization (the first edition of the game). I became so addicted to it that I was playing it one night (during the summer break) and suddenly realized that the sun was coming up. I literally played it all night long!

I am of the generation that experienced the wonderful Atari 2600 (still have that unit at my mom's house; wonder if it's worth anything). I also enjoyed playing the early Infocom computer games like Zork and Deadline. Tetris was one of the video games that was an early favorite on the computer. But I haven't really played video games in years, though.


----------



## Zach (Apr 11, 2013)

SRoper said:


> I've been playing Crusader Kings 2 recently, which is really fun for the stories that emerge. I could go on about how the descendents of Mael Snechtai, Mormaer of Moray, finally gained independence from England and was able to reunite most of Scotland and reclaim the crown.
> 
> As far as my favorite game, I'll have to give that more thought.



Crusader Kings actually looks really interesting. How long does it take to play a full scenario?


----------



## Rayn (Apr 11, 2013)

The Kingdom Hearts series, but especially KH2. I'm anticipating the new KH which will go back to the main consoles. Annnd I'm about to complete Aqua's story on Birth By Sleep for the PSP. 

I'm mostly into RPG's, but I really like the battle system in KH2. It's very flash and nonrepetitive. Of course one of the pitfalls with RPG's is that they can be very time consuming, but as long as you space it out enough or plan an occasional game-day it's _possible_ to do it with temperance. 

Oh, and I play an occasional fighting game with my cousin like Tekken or (oddly) the new Naruto Shippuden game.


----------



## Rich Koster (Apr 11, 2013)

Dig dug on the big double console.


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 11, 2013)

I miss Doom. And Duke Nuke'em 3D.


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 11, 2013)

Marrow Man said:


> I remember once (15-20 years ago), I was teaching high school and a friend loaned me his copy of Civilization (the first edition of the game). I became so addicted to it that I was playing it one night (during the summer break) and suddenly realized that the sun was coming up. I literally played it all night long!



Story of my life until I was 18 or 19. That's why I don't own any anymore!


----------



## Frosty (Apr 11, 2013)

Little League World Series for the original Nintendo! Not anymore. I wish.


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Apr 11, 2013)

Mario Cart for Super Nintendo.


This thread can now be closed since the best answer has been given.


----------



## Weston Stoler (Apr 11, 2013)

I just finished Bioshock Infinite. Loved the story


----------



## ProtestantBankie (Apr 11, 2013)

Pokémon Yellow.

BECAUSE:

It Upsets Richard Dawkins that he can't get Pikachu to evolve.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 11, 2013)

Marrow Man said:


> I remember once (15-20 years ago), I was teaching high school and a friend loaned me his copy of Civilization (the first edition of the game). I became so addicted to it that I was playing it one night (during the summer break) and suddenly realized that the sun was coming up. I literally played it all night long!
> 
> I am of the generation that experienced the wonderful Atari 2600 (still have that unit at my mom's house; wonder if it's worth anything). I also enjoyed playing the early Infocom computer games like Zork and Deadline. Tetris was one of the video games that was an early favorite on the computer. But I haven't really played video games in years, though.



I still play Civilization and its sister Colonization every now and then.


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 11, 2013)

Pitfall on the Atari 2600 was pretty sweet.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 11, 2013)

I have only played two games to the end. One was called Sanitarium. The other was the original Myst game. A few years ago I put Half Life 2 on my computer one afternoon. I knew I was in trouble when I looked up and saw my son getting ready for school. I didn't even notice the sun had come up. Took it off the computer and haven't played a game since. LOL.


----------



## Edward (Apr 11, 2013)

Panzer General

And add me to the Atari 2600 crowd.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 11, 2013)

Pong in the 1970s, Tetris in the 1980s, nothing since then.


----------



## arapahoepark (Apr 11, 2013)

Call of Duty Black Ops 2! Could play for hours and forget for how long I played. Now I am sure you guys think that is sad....


----------



## ooguyx (Apr 11, 2013)

arap said:


> Call of Duty Black Ops 2! Could play for hours and forget for how long I played. Now I am sure you guys think that is sad....


Same here, if your on PS3 lets join up for a few games. my screen name is ooguyx


----------



## arapahoepark (Apr 11, 2013)

ooguyx said:


> arap said:
> 
> 
> > Call of Duty Black Ops 2! Could play for hours and forget for how long I played. Now I am sure you guys think that is sad....
> ...


Darn! I'm on xbox


----------



## SRoper (Apr 11, 2013)

Zach said:


> Crusader Kings actually looks really interesting. How long does it take to play a full scenario?



I've only played all the way through (from 1066 to 1453) once, and it took me the better part of a year. Maybe sixty hours? The game doesn't really give you any objectives, so you have to make your own. I suppose once you reach your own objective you can stop and hit the retire button.


----------



## NB3K (Apr 12, 2013)

World of Warcraft, Battlefield 3, Call of Duty (any flavor).


----------



## jandrusk (Apr 12, 2013)

Nethack.

NetHack 3.4.3: Home Page


----------



## CharlieJ (Apr 12, 2013)

I played video games a lot through high school, only a few after that. Now I play chess online; that's about it.

Strategy: Master of Orion (original); Civilization I, II, III; X-COM: UFO Defense (which they just rebooted and seriously tempts me to get a gaming machine); Command & Conquer series (Red Alert!)

Fighting: Killer Instinct Gold; Super Smash brothers

Shooting: Counter-Strike; MechWarrior series; Goldeneye 007 (N64)

RPG: Final Fantasy series; Kingdom Hearts 1 + 2; Fallout; Betrayal at Krondor

Adventure: Myst series; some of the Mario series; Zelda series (haven't played the newer ones, though)


----------



## One Little Nail (Apr 12, 2013)

The Original Medieval Total War did it for me,never was into video games in my youth
besides my brothers would hog the Comm 64 & Nintendo consoles. mtw has great
strategy game play were you could conquer europe with little ole Denmark,then
there was Russia in the high period were you had 27 or so turns to organize your 
defence before the Golden Horde arrived,the battles were on a spectacular scale
& were played at a good pace unlike the latter releases like Rome or mtw II ,did
I mention the cheat codes u could give yourself 1,000,000 Florins or play as the
rebels, did I also mention that you could ....


----------



## Eoghan (Apr 13, 2013)

Pergamum said:


> Noah outflanked Napoleon with heavy cavalry last month and sent his army into retreat...neat.



very Biblical too...


----------



## Eoghan (Apr 13, 2013)

Command and Conquer (second last iteration), Homeworld, Independence War.

I-War with it's Newtonian physics and joystick control of the ship has to be one of the best games ever (I almost want to keep a PC on Windows 95 to keep playing it). Homeworld is an all time classic but dated.

Unfortunately gaming is addictive - I caught myself playing 8 hour straight at one point and that set alarm bells off! Now if I had been doing Bible study for eight hours...


----------



## Weston Stoler (Apr 13, 2013)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> I have only played two games to the end. One was called Sanitarium. The other was the original Myst game. A few years ago I put Half Life 2 on my computer one afternoon. I knew I was in trouble when I looked up and saw my son getting ready for school. I didn't even notice the sun had come up. Took it off the computer and haven't played a game since. LOL.



Half life 2 is such a great game.


----------



## Piano Hero (Apr 14, 2013)

I have a PC that's not really meant to play games, but I do have Minecraft, Urban Terror (if you know what this is, kudos to you), and Battlefield Bad Company 2. As far as single player games go, I've just finished up Portal and Portal 2, which were pretty entertaining. And I just found my old copy of Battlefield 1942, which was made a few moons ago.


----------



## Weston Stoler (Apr 14, 2013)

Piano Hero said:


> I have a PC that's not really meant to play games, but I do have Minecraft, Urban Terror (if you know what this is, kudos to you), and Battlefield Bad Company 2. As far as single player games go, I've just finished up Portal and Portal 2, which were pretty entertaining. And I just found my old copy of Battlefield 1942, which was made a few moons ago.



Do you play on a server for minecraft? I play MC too. I also LOVE portal and portal 2


----------

